# Putnam County Rut



## HORTON (Nov 2, 2004)

Hey Guys,

I'm new to the site.  So I'm learning the ropes.
Just curious to know if anyone is seeing any good sign of the rut in Putnam Co.?
Also looking for a new club or lease in that area or surrounding counties for next year.  Myself, father , brother and my college roomate are looking for some new land to hunt.  Our lease is just too thick to hunt.  Need to do a burn, or some thinning.  Can't see more than 20 yds.
Also have a 4 yo. son and twin 7 month old sons that I can't wait to get in the woods in a few years.  Hoping to find a lease or club we can all join and stay for several years.
Any help out there?

Thanks.

Hoagie


----------



## Rebel 3 (Nov 2, 2004)

Check the middle GA hunting reports.  I hunted Putnam today and saw two bucks chasing does.  I let a descent 8 pass by 15 feet from me after a doe this morning.  They are running all over chasing and grunting.  They have been doing this since last weekend.  The next week should be prime time.


----------



## HORTON (Nov 2, 2004)

*Thanks!*

Thanks for the info.  
Hunted Sunday morning and saw some small, fresh scrapes and some new rubs, but heard no shots and saw no deer.
I'm going at it again on Friday and will try some light grunting.  Hope the weather is as cool as they are predicting.


----------



## Rebel 3 (Nov 2, 2004)

We have had rubs and scrapes all over the place since the middle of bow season.  Some places have as many as 9 scrapes in one spot.


----------



## HORTON (Nov 2, 2004)

My wife and I just had twin boys in March, so my scouting time has dropped off a lot.  Didn't even get to hunt during bowseason.  Trying to earn some brownie points with the wife and save up my time for the rut.
Where abouts are you hunting?  We're off of Hwy 441 on Glenwood Springs Rd.  90% 10-12 y.o. pines and 10% Hardwood bottoms.  Wish the landowner would do a control burn.


----------



## Rebel 3 (Nov 2, 2004)

Were also on Glynnwood Springs Rd.  We are down by Murder Creek a little ways before the Glynnwood Springs turns to gravel.


----------



## HORTON (Nov 3, 2004)

Dang, we may be hunting the same deer.  We're on the right, just before you get to Browns Chapel Rd.
I'm going Friday, I'll let you know how we do.


----------

